# BPD Academy 44-06



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Any of the new BPD recruits on this site? How are things going?


----------



## 48Weeks (Feb 13, 2006)

Probably doing the same as any other recruit in any other academy as they all are similar in what is taught.


----------



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

A few have droped out but they took in 7 of the Student officers that were put on hold out of the 18.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

How many are left? What is the class breakdown as far as female/male, white, hispanic, vietnameese, cape verdean, Vet, civilian etc...


----------



## WGM (Jan 2, 2003)

Hey Robert35 are you in there now? How is the PT? I heard The testing is tough.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

smd6169 said:


> How many are left? What is the class breakdown as far as female/male, white, hispanic, vietnameese, cape verdean, Vet, civilian etc...


From what I hear, there are alot of foreign speakers in the class, many that didn't claim residency in Boston on the test.

The current class will probably start a website like the two befoe them did, you can check it out at:

www.bostonpoliceacademy.com


----------



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

WGM; no sorry not in the class did my time over 20 years ago. The Testing I can say is tough. Test are each week with what they call Levels I,II & III you have to pass each one to move on. Each Level test the last few weeks with Level III testing everything from day one to the end of the Training. PT test, Range, Defense Driving, Defense training, CPR, etc...


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Robert35 said:


> WGM; no sorry not in the class did my time over 20 years ago. The Testing I can say is tough. Test are each week with what they call Levels I,II & III you have to pass each one to move on. Each Level test the last few weeks with Level III testing everything from day one to the end of the Training. PT test, Range, Defense Driving, Defense training, CPR, etc...


How does the PT testing break down.....pushups, sit-ups etc? I am only going off of the pics I saw on the website???


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Pics of the first 9 weeks of the BPD 44-06 class are up......

www.bostonpoliceacademy.com


----------

